# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version >  Kernel 3.7-rc1

## paul_in_london

Just checked the mainline daily again:

http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...daily/current/

The all.debs are still missing.

----------


## dino99

Seems compil is borked:

Use of uninitialized value $builddep in string ne at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 42, <KVERS> line 6.
Use of uninitialized value $builddep in split at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 43, <KVERS> line 6.
Use of uninitialized value $builddep in string ne at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 42, <KVERS> line 8.
Use of uninitialized value $builddep in split at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 43, <KVERS> line 8.
Use of uninitialized value $builddep in string ne at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 42, <KVERS> line 9.
Use of uninitialized value $builddep in split at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 43, <KVERS> line 9.

----------


## VinDSL

> Just checked the mainline daily again:
> 
> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...daily/current/
> 
> The all.debs are still missing.


Just checked the mainline kernel PPA...

Kernel 3.7-rc2 is available now.

The all.debs are still missing.   :Very Happy:

----------


## paul_in_london

> Just checked the mainline kernel PPA...
> 
> Kernel 3.7-rc2 is available now.
> 
> The all.debs are still missing.


Thanks Vin.

Damn. Thought they might have been there with rc2.

----------


## sammiev

Looks like the all debs are there now.

----------


## paul_in_london

> Looks like the all debs are there now.


I don't see them?!  :Confused:

----------


## dino99

I've sent a message to the maintainer about that missing all.deb package.

----------


## zika

> Thanks Vin.
> 
> Damn. Thought they might have been there with rc2.


So, we will have to wait for rc3...  :Wink:

----------


## dino99

> So, we will have to wait for rc3...


or rc2 been rebuilt  (not found a 3.7 ppa)

----------


## Vrroom

http://xkcd.com/456/  :Smile:

----------


## Milos_SD

Strange, my uptime is more then a day now, and still, I have good 2.26GB memory used with firefox, evolution, pidgin, deluge (with more then 180 torrents), and ktorrent running. Don't know what I did. Maybe it was nvidia driver issue all along. Before, for nv-mmap.c patch, I just remove VM_RESERVED, but now I'm replaced it with (VM_DONTEXPAND | VM_DONTDUMP). And I did changed drivers 3 times in that time. I was benchmarking new 304.64 vs 310.14 beta. And I'm sticking to 310.14, much better performance in Oil Rush and Fallout 3.  :Very Happy:  I hope I will not jinx it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VinDSL

> Some good news for those of us who can only use the legacy nvida driver now (i.e. latest nvidia-current does not support our graphics cards).[...]
> 
> With this version, the nvidia kernel module builds ok with kernel 3.7-rcN.


Good news, indeed!  I'll try it, after I hit the "Submit" button on this post.

As an aside, I spent a whole day (last week) trying different combinations of various nVidia drivers & Linux kernels.  

I was successful in perfecting a hack, but it was so contrived, I never posted 'complete' details here. Explaining it would have been a nightmare!

Proof-Of-Concept (as I type)...


```
vindsl@Zuul:~$ nvidia-smi -q | grep "Product Name" | sed -e 's/.*: /nVidia /'
nVidia GeForce 7600 GT

vindsl@Zuul:~$ uname -r
3.7.0-030700rc4-generic

vindsl@Zuul:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-current
nvidia-current:
  Installed: 304.51-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1
  Candidate: 310.14-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal3
  Version table:
     310.14-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal3 0
        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
     304.60-0ubuntu1~precise~xup2 0
        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/nvidia-quantal/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
     304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 0
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/restricted i386 Packages
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/restricted i386 Packages
 *** 304.51-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1 0
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
```

*Bottom line*:  The only driver I could find that worked on both kernel 3.6.X AND kernel 3.7-rcX was the edgers 304.51 drivers -- which 'they' deleted from their "pool", some time ago.  Luckily, I happened to have it saved locally (been around the track a few times).   :Wink: 

Moreover, I had to patch two (2) files to install/update/remove kernel  3.7-rcX -- but, use the original files to install/update/remove kernel 3.6.X.

If it works, as promised, this will make life much easier, all the way around!   :Very Happy: 

Hrm... Which way to proceed?!?!?!?

I think I'll:
Boot into kernel 3.6.6Wash, rinse, and restyle "nvidia-current/nvidia-settings"Re-install kernel 3.7-rc4
Er... they do have a new "nvidia-settings", too, yes?


BBL...

----------


## VinDSL

> Strange, my uptime is more then a day now, and still, I have good 2.26GB memory used with firefox, evolution, pidgin, deluge (with more then 180 torrents), and ktorrent running. Don't know what I did. Maybe it was nvidia driver issue all along. Before, for nv-mmap.c patch, I just remove VM_RESERVED, but now I'm replaced it with (VM_DONTEXPAND | VM_DONTDUMP). And I did changed drivers 3 times in that time. I was benchmarking new 304.64 vs 310.14 beta. And I'm sticking to 310.14, much better performance in Oil Rush and Fallout 3.  I hope I will not jinx it.


Which nVidia card are you running?

Legacy device, or currently supported?

310.14 beta won't do shucks, on this GeForce 7600 GT...

----------


## paul_in_london

> Good news, indeed!  I'll try it, after I hit the "Submit" button on this post.
> 
> As an aside, I spent a whole day (last week) trying different combinations of various nVidia drivers & Linux kernels.  
> 
> I was successful in perfecting a hack, but it was so contrived, I never posted 'complete' details here. Explaining it would have been a nightmare!
> 
> Proof-Of-Concept (as I type)...
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Vin,

I did think about trying to patch the previous version based on your posts in this thread, but there seemed to be some conflicting views on the nv forums so I held out. This is the update that did the trick for me.

Extract from /var/log/aptitude:



```
paul@raring-64:~$ grep -i nvidia /var/log/aptitude
[UPGRADE] nvidia-current-updates:amd64 304.51-0ubuntu1 -> 304.64-0ubuntu1
paul@raring-64:~$
```

Now I'm using:



```
paul@raring-64:~$ uname -a
Linux raring-64 3.7.0-030700rc4-generic #201211041435 SMP Sun Nov 4 19:35:50 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
paul@raring-64:~$
```

Cheers,

Paul

EDIT: Originally when all this trouble started I pinned nvidia-current to 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2, but I ended up removing nvidia-current and installing nvidia-current-updates instead.

----------


## Milos_SD

> Which nVidia card are you running?
> 
> Legacy device, or currently supported?
> 
> 310.14 beta won't do shucks, on this GeForce 7600 GT...


It was 7600GT until few days ago. But had so much trouble with it on 1080p monitor, so I have bought a new nVidia GT640 2GB. Running 310.14 beta drivers.

----------


## VinDSL

> It was 7600GT until few days ago. But had so much trouble with it on 1080p monitor, so I have bought a new nVidia GT640 2GB. Running 310.14 beta drivers.


Oh, okay.  Wish I could use a modern GPU.

Unfortunately, I'm stuck with AGP on this mobo...

----------


## VinDSL

Alrighty, then...

Exceedingly scary, nasty, and ugly looking splash, on restart, but the 304.64 module built fine, on kernel 3.7-rc4!

----------


## cecilpierce

I see the 3.7.0 linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic are in synaptic... :Smile: 
Waiting fro the rest... :Sad:

----------


## VinDSL

> This is the update that did the trick for me.
> 
> Extract from /var/log/aptitude:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> paul@raring-64:~$ grep -i nvidia /var/log/aptitude
> [UPGRADE] nvidia-current-updates:amd64 304.51-0ubuntu1 -> 304.64-0ubuntu1
> ...


Hi Paul,

That's what I'm running, too...



```
vindsl@Zuul:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates
nvidia-current-updates:
  Installed: 304.64-0ubuntu1
  Candidate: 304.64-0ubuntu1
  Version table:
 *** 304.64-0ubuntu1 0
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/restricted i386 Packages
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
     304.51-0ubuntu1 0
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/restricted i386 Packages
vindsl@Zuul:~$
```


I tried to install the proprietary nVidia drivers, but the installer didn't like 3.7-rc4 -- with, or without DKMS.

So, I'm back to "nvidia-current-updates"...   :Wink:

----------


## Milos_SD

After 2 days uptime, it happend again. Maybe it's use of some specific software that makes kernel leak memory.  :Sad:

----------


## zika

For the first time in years 999 (daily) is a clear no-boot-er on my machine... It even makes monitor cry...

Update: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=13 it seems that this kind of 3.7 (still) works...

----------


## Harry33

> Hi Paul,
> 
> That's what I'm running, too...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> vindsl@Zuul:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates
> nvidia-current-updates:
> ...


You could also try X Updates PPA (Ubuntu X Team).
There is this nvidia-current_304.64.
It is for quantal, but RR is exactly the same now.
That one accepts all these:
xorg-video-abi-11 | xorg-video-abi-12 | xorg-video-abi-13

Here:
https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat...filter=quantal

----------


## VinDSL

> You could also try X Updates PPA (Ubuntu X Team).[...]


Thanks, Harry!

I'm on the trot, right now.

Will do, when I return to the abode...   :Wink:

----------


## VinDSL

BTW, I noticed that "acpid" is being held-back in Synaptic, because I don't have KMOD installed -- KMOD was causing problems for me, when it first hit the repos.

Is KMOD working for everyone (else) now?!?!?

----------


## Harry33

> BTW, I noticed that "acpid" is being held-back in Synaptic, because I don't have KMOD installed -- KMOD was causing problems for me, when it first hit the repos.
> 
> Is KMOD working for everyone (else) now?!?!?


Working here fine.
I think it was fixed a while ago.

----------


## Harry33

> Thanks, Harry!
> 
> I'm on the trot, right now.
> 
> Will do, when I return to the abode...


I also tried that one (304.64 - X updates PPA).
Couldn't build kernel module for 3.7.0 rc4 from the kernel PPA.
The xorg edgers version (310.14 beta) works fine.

----------


## serdotlinecho

> Working here fine.
> I think it was fixed a while ago.


Everything is OK now?



```
serdotlinecho@raring:~$ dpkg -l | egrep "module-init-tools|kmod"
ii  kmod                                      9-2ubuntu3                                  i386         tools for managing Linux kernel modules
ii  libkmod2:i386                             9-2ubuntu3                                  i386         libkmod shared library
ii  module-init-tools                         9-2ubuntu3                                  all          transitional dummy package (module-init-tools to kmod)
```

----------


## paul_in_london

rc5 is here and working:

http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa....7-rc5-raring/



```
paul@raring-64:~$ uname -a
Linux raring-64 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic #201211110835 SMP Sun Nov 11 13:35:49 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
paul@raring-64:~$
```

----------


## VinDSL

> rc5 is here and working:
> 
> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa....7-rc5-raring/
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> paul@raring-64:~$ uname -a
> Linux raring-64 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic #201211110835 SMP Sun Nov 11 13:35:49 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
> ...


Interesting!

This is the first attempt at installing a kernel, since I re-instated KMOD.



```
vindsl@Zuul:~/Downloads/Kernel 3.7$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
[sudo] password for vindsl: 
Selecting previously unselected package linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5.
(Reading database ... 412232 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5 (from linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5_3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835_all.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic.
Unpacking linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (from linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic_3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously unselected package linux-image-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic.
Unpacking linux-image-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (from linux-image-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic_3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835_i386.deb) ...
Done.
Selecting previously unselected package linux-image-extra-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic.
Unpacking linux-image-extra-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (from linux-image-extra-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic_3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835_i386.deb) ...
Setting up linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5 (3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835) ...
Setting up linux-headers-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835) ...
Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
ERROR (dkms apport): binary package for nvidia: 304.64 not found
Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (i686)
Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/304.64/build/make.log for more information.
Setting up linux-image-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835) ...
Running depmod.
update-initramfs: deferring update (hook will be called later)
Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
ERROR (dkms apport): binary package for nvidia: 304.64 not found
Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (i686)
Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/304.64/build/make.log for more information.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
Aborted
WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_z1I53a/lib/modules/3.7.0-030700rc5-generic/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/pm-utils 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-notifier 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-extlinux 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
P: Checking for EXTLINUX directory... found.
P: Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic...
P: Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc4-generic...
P: Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.6.6-030606-generic...
P: Updating /boot/extlinux/linux.cfg...
P: Installing debian theme... done.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc4-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc4-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.6.6-030606-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.6.6-030606-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sda1
done
Setting up linux-image-extra-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (3.7.0-030700rc5.201211110835) ...
Running depmod.
update-initramfs: deferring update (hook will be called later)
Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
ERROR (dkms apport): binary package for nvidia: 304.64 not found
Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic (i686)
Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/304.64/build/make.log for more information.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
Aborted
WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_WObYQQ/lib/modules/3.7.0-030700rc5-generic/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/pm-utils 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/update-notifier 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-extlinux 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
P: Checking for EXTLINUX directory... found.
P: Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic...
P: Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc4-generic...
P: Writing config for /boot/vmlinuz-3.6.6-030606-generic...
P: Installing debian theme... done.
run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.7.0-030700rc5-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc5-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-030700rc4-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.7.0-030700rc4-generic
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.6.6-030606-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.6.6-030606-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sda1
done
vindsl@Zuul:~/Downloads/Kernel 3.7$
```

Oh, well.  Gives me something to do this afternoon...

Thanks, Paul!   :Very Happy:

----------


## VinDSL

Hrm...

It's inexplicable, but it worked, despite all the errors   :Confused: 




Never had that happen before!

I booted into Gnome-Shell, expecting it to go into fallback mode, but...



```
vindsl@Zuul:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates
nvidia-current-updates:
  Installed: 304.64-0ubuntu1
  Candidate: 304.64-0ubuntu1
  Version table:
 *** 304.64-0ubuntu1 0
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/restricted i386 Packages
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
     304.51-0ubuntu1 0
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/restricted i386 Packages

vindsl@Zuul:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-settings
nvidia-settings:
  Installed: 304.64-0ubuntu1~quantal~xup1
  Candidate: 310.14-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal2
  Version table:
     310.14-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal2 0
        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
 *** 304.64-0ubuntu1~quantal~xup1 0
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
     304.60-0ubuntu1~precise~xup2 0
        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/nvidia-quantal/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
     304.51-0ubuntu2 0
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages
        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main i386 Packages
```

----------


## Milos_SD

@zika: Do you have any idea what is the problem with this past -rc2 kernel and memory usage increase for active buffers?

----------


## zika

> @zika: Do you have any idea what is the problem with this past -rc2 kernel and memory usage increase for active buffers?


Sadly no. I've done complete clean-up, backup and reinstall (QQ>RR) yesterday. Now I have:


```
:~$ uname -a
Linux zika 3.7.0-0-generic #5-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 8 20:58:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
:~$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          3954       3584        370          0        165       1747
-/+ buffers/cache:       1671       2282
Swap:         4093          0       4093
```



```
:~$ uname -a
Linux zika 3.6.0-6.dmz.1-liquorix-amd64 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Thu Nov 8 19:51:13 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
:~$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          3953       1202       2750          0         35        496
-/+ buffers/cache:        670       3282
Swap:         4093          0       4093
```

(Liquorix is just brought up, I'll post change after couple of hours...)

Later:

```
:~$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          3953       1507       2445          0         39        540
-/+ buffers/cache:        926       3026
Swap:         4093          0       4093
```

It stabilized:

```
:~$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          3953       1674       2278          0         62        630
-/+ buffers/cache:        980       2972
Swap:         4093          0       4093
```

(It seems to grow irrespectively of which kernel is used... But, there is a significant difference...)(It, also, might have to do with FF that was the only important application open during this time. There is a complaint that FF is leaking memory, as far as I recall...)

----------


## paul_in_london

3.7-rc6 is available now:



```
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-rc6-raring/
```

----------


## VinDSL

> 3.7-rc6 is available now:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-rc6-raring/
> ```


Works!



```
vindsl@Zuul:~$ uname -sr
Linux 3.7.0-030700rc6-generic
```

But, I'd be willing to swear, "network-manager" is getting flakier with each new rc  :Confused: 

For instance, when I click on the NM indicator (in the top panel) there is a box for enabling networking, and not much else.  Mind you, "networking" is enabled, but it runs like grunt.

If I check "Enable networking" it sends me a notification that I just disconnected.  Then, when I check "Enable networking" a second time. NM connects, and works fine for the rest of the session.

Possibly, this is unrelated to the kernel, but I didn't notice it until the 3.7-rcs appeared... and I *think* it's getting worse.  I could ignore it before.  But, now, if I don't check the "Enable networking" box a couple of times, speeds are horrendous, my browser is slow and/or unresponsive, with 404s and so forth. Sometimes, I can't even log into machines on my LAN, in the next room, unless I go though this seemingly silly procedure.  :Sad: 

Maybe, I'll switch to Wicd for a while, and see if that helps...

----------


## Milos_SD

Memory leak that we expirianced is fixed in latest git.  :Very Happy: 

"fix incorrect NR_FREE_PAGES accounting (appears like memory leak)"

----------


## jerrylamos

3.7.0-3 2Acer Aspire1 netbook here, 1.6 gHz dual processors, 1 gb memory

Not long afer booted up with Firefox 5 tabs:



```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           992        847        144          0         27        422
-/+ buffers/cache:        397        594
Swap:         1996         17       1979
```

Memory pretty full not much swap used.

After a while, not doing much, 


```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           992        892         99          0         10        479
-/+ buffers/cache:        402        589
Swap:         1996        216       1779
```

swap usage going up as the clock tics.

Yeh, it could use more memory - one of the ways they got the price down to $250 was by simplifying the case - to add memory, remove keyboard, unplug and remove mother board, then have access to the memory and hard drive....not frustrated enough to try that yet.

----------

